# Intel T-junction temperature



## mandelore (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi all, well, this E2140 has a massive t-junc temperature compared to my previous cpu's.







I take it this means that this cpu can handle 85C??? or just the emergancy shut down temperature?

if so thats insane, when the temperatures on stock cooler are bleedin 18C/19C idle and 35C load @ 2.89GHz (original 1.6GHz) 

Anyone have any more info on this?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 30, 2007)

IF I remember correctly, TJunction is the max temperature between the processor die and the PCB it sits on. This is the point at which the processor will shut itself down to prevent destruction.

The Tcasemax is the temperature that the processor will begin to throttle itself back (usually set in bios, or at least enabled there). Tcasemax is on the top dead center of the CPU.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 30, 2007)

no,the max temp is roughly 62c iirc,on the g0 stepping it has a tjunction of 100c which i believe makes the max temp on g0 about 72c.

I think 85c is when the chip will shut down.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 30, 2007)

Kreij said:


> IF I remember correctly, TJunction is the max temperature between the processor die and the PCB it sits on. This is the point at which the processor will shut itself down to prevent destruction.
> 
> The Tcasemax is the temperature that the processor will begin to throttle itself back (usually set in bios, or at least enabled there). Tcasemax is on the top dead center of the CPU.
> 
> I could be wrong.



I know from electronics that the max tjunc temperature is the point at which the silicone die will effectivly deconstruct due to thermal extremes, which is 125C for all silicone based technology. (only while a voltage is applied tho, otherwise they can take 300C and remain quite functional afterwards.

I guess this may be just a safeguard, early shut down to prevent the possibility of damage, tho lower tjunc temps rated on other chips would beg to differ, as 65C on my opty is no where near to its absolute thermal breakdown temperature.

but i neednt worry as this is just an intermidiate stopgap cpu so if i fry it i couldnt give a damn, lols


----------



## hat (Nov 30, 2007)

Go to 3GHz then...


----------



## Kreij (Nov 30, 2007)

Some information if you are so inclined to read more on this.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 30, 2007)

So if I read section 6 correctly,  my 6850 is only warm at 75C?


----------

